# I can't decide!



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!

"Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
"Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84

Im returning home this wednesday, this pattern is on test by a lovely group of knitters, and I still need to work on sizes, so at the meantime, can you please continue voting, now we have these two names, before we got 3, I eliminate one, so we have to choose from these ones, tell me which one you prefer! and see you next monday from lovely Italy! bye bye Lima Per'u!!! 😭😭😭


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Berry Pretty


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Berry Pretty


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

Berry Pretty! It reminds me of the blackberries on the vines, outside my dining room window!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Yet another vote for Berry Pretty. Jen.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like Berry Pretty


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Berry Pretty fits better in my opinion too.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Cotton Candy.


----------



## kelbel (Apr 10, 2016)

Berry Pretty


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Berry Pretty because of the color and the "berries" in the cables. Beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

*Berry Pretty*


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Berry Pretty


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Berry Pretty


----------



## NanaT (9 mo ago)

liliacraftparty said:


> What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!
> 
> "Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
> "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84
> ...


Berry pretty!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Erre pretty


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Berry Pretty for me, too!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Cotton candy


----------



## mamazantodd (7 mo ago)

Berry Pretty


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Berry Pretty - very pretty indeed!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Berry Pretty


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

My vote is for Berry Pretty


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Sill working on my sweater. Hope to have it this week.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cotton Candy.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

*Berry Pretty* as that would suit the cardigan knitted in different colours of yarn. I see Cotton Candy only in shades of pink.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I say Berry Pretty 😍


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Berry Pretty


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

liliacraftparty said:


> What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!
> 
> "Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
> "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84
> ...


Berry Pretty suggests the bobbles and the color.


----------



## JudieG (Jul 8, 2011)

liliacraftparty said:


> What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!
> 
> "Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
> "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84
> ...





liliacraftparty said:


> What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!
> 
> "Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
> "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84
> ...


Berry Nice


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

And the winner is.......... "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84 Hurray!!!!!!!! we have a name and now I only need to finish the pattern, please Magna84 contact me via message to keep in touch for the details to send you the pdf pattern, Im planning to publish by end of October
Thank you Sooooooo Much for all your help and patience with me, travel and living between two continents is not easy at all, and keep working while dealing with jetlags, family and home is just terrific!!! ja ja ja!
Thank you again and please stay tuned with all my post!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

liliacraftparty said:


> What a big decision to make here! This is a real problem! I can't decide between these names for this baby cardigan, ok, to start I tell you that both of this members will have this pattern as gift, you both were just wonderful and all of you too who follow me on this big incognita! I can't decide! I love Both names! ja ja ja!
> 
> "Cotton Candy" from member: Adnileus
> "Berry Pretty" from member: Magna84
> ...


Berry Pretty for sure.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

JTM said:


> Berry Pretty for sure.


Hi there, that's the name! Berry Pretty Baby Cardigan was publish a few weeks ago under this lovely name, you can find Berry Pretty baby cardigan in all my markets, links in my signature, for any questions or pattern support do not hesitate to contact me
Happy week!
Lilia


----------

